# Paid Spam: Cannondale Synapse 53 (2008)



## plume (Apr 24, 2007)

I've got a great bike up for sale. C'dale Synapse 3, 53cm, 2008

thought I'd give the locals in the south east a heads up.

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=8086

thanks!


----------



## plume (Apr 24, 2007)

My ad has been updated with the bike completely ready to ship. 

thanks for reading!


----------

